# Fishing on or around Fripp Island



## jcw (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Guys
I am attending a wedding on Fripp Island mid-May and am curious to know if there are any piers or jetties around that area. I have tried to search via google, but I am not very familiar with that part of the coast. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Judson


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Ask Shaggy who hangs out on the Maryland board. He is a frequent visitor to Fripp Island.


----------

